# Goal posts moving AGAIN....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now Dr. Fauci is saying to be considered "fully vaccinated" you need at least 1 booster.

So this is basically saying this... THE VACCINE IS A TREATMENT NOT A TRUE VACCINE.

Fauci changes the definition of 'fully vaccinated' to include booster shots | The Post Millennial


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Biden vaccine mandates causing another pandemic: hospital staff shortages | Just The News

So now hospitals that take medicare or medicaid are having staff shortages because of the MANDATES to vax. Again...makes total sense doesn't it. During a "pandemic" and "critical" times where hospitals are getting "OVERWHELMED"... to make it that people need the shot or they can't go to work and will be FIRED. So then nobody will be there to care for the OVERWHELMED hospitals. Again I am using terms by the media about our hospitals and what not.



> "[P]robably 20 to 25 percent of my staff will have to go away if that's the case," said Jerry Jasper, CEO at Brownfield Regional Medical Center.
> The hospital cannot afford to lose its Medicare and Medicaid money either, since it makes up 80-85% of their funding.
> "It's huge in our rural community as all the other rural communities," Jasper said. "We all have high poverty levels and stuff like that, so a lot of Medicaid usage in our communities and stuff like that."


So a side note.... Still think having a nationally funded healthcare is a good thing? You know a paper pusher in DC could make a law that could shut down all hospitals because something political. THINK ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

So tired of these LIARS...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

On another site a fellow has a signature line that says "democrats are not evil, they are incompetant". I told him he had it backwards. I have also seen people say you can't call people evil, and they love America, respect the military, and respect the police as much as anyone. That last part was a couple years ago. I think my response was you must be liberal because conservatives are not foolish enough to make that statement. We have truly evil people purposely trying to destroy the economy just like Saul Alinsky recommended.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Joe Rogan was RIGHT! Crowder Defends The LOCKDOWN Analogy | Louder With Crowder - YouTube 

Look at this video by Joe Rogan. I got this off of Steven Crowder. So listen to Stevens commentary on this but it is 100% TRUE!!! Warning... Explicit Language. But it shows you what the media does and so do many on the left...and right... THEY TWIST THINGS.... Than what was exactly said.


----------



## James S. Carter (Oct 14, 2021)

When did they move the goal post?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It has no point in time, the liberal goal post is like one of those perpetual motion gadgets.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In the event you actually have no idea of the moving goal post: To start with Fauchi said nothing to worry about, and Pelosi said come to China Town and celebrate with us. Then it was shutdowns, then it was masks, then no masks, then two masks, then the magic cure all "vaccine", then the boosters, then no need for mandates, then mandates. A person can't keep up with where the goal post is, or if there is a goal post. 
Have you ever taken a virology class. If masks work I'm putting up a chain link fence to keep modquitoes out of my yard. Do people have any idea of the microns of their mask, and a measurement of a virus? The American ignorance is sad.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Goal posts moving....

Newsome in CA made the "mandate" for businesses to vax people. Along the lines of what the President is recommending and forcing. Well today he asked a court to "allow" a union not to have to abide by this because... guess what... that union donated to him. Funny how that works.

Also goal posts moving.... just like plainsman stated.... There will be no mandates...now mandates... mask, no mask, mask, double mask, no mask, back to masks.... It is all a game our political leaders are playing. It is sad.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW.... we have been told ICU's are being "over runned"....

Did you know that Bill Clinton was admitted to an ICU.

Bill Clinton: Former President hospitalized for urinary tract infection but 'on the mend' - CNNPolitics 



> "He was admitted to the ICU for close monitoring and administered IV antibiotics and fluids. He remains at the hospital for continuous monitoring," according to a joint statement Thursday evening from Dr. Alpesh Amin, chair of medicine at UC Irvine Medical Center, and Dr. Lisa Bardack, Clinton's personal primary physician. *They said that Clinton was in the ICU for privacy and safety, not because he needs intensive care.*


Now I get it that he is a former president and needs security and what not. But for a UTI he got an ICU bed? He could have had a private room instead.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So here is more goal posts moving.... remember herd immunity... now they are saying 90% people need to be vaxed!! yeah... it was 60%... then 70%... now 90%...

BTW... the covid shot is turning out to be more like the yearly flu shot. Which will mean there will never be herd immunity.

Also look how people are reporting Gen. Powells death. But I also see some back tracking for sure.

CNN said it was because of COVID... yet he has been battling cancer and a specific one that attacks the immune system.

Fox is going after the "vax doesn't matter" route because Powell was vaxed.

BOTH OUTLETS ARE IDIOTS.... it was cancer that killed him. Not the fact he was vaxed and it didn't work... not the fact that it was covid. CANCER KILLED HIM... the vax wasn't allowed to work because of the cancer... and covid wasn't the reason... it was CANCER... if he would have gotten the regular flu it could have killed him... a common cold could have killed him... etc.

ALL MEDIA IS OUR ENEMY RIGHT NOW... they all want to push an agenda instead of just speaking the truth.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> So here is more goal posts moving.... remember herd immunity... now they are saying 90% people need to be vaxed!! yeah... it was 60%... then 70%... now 90%...
> 
> BTW... the covid shot is turning out to be more like the yearly flu shot. Which will mean there will never be herd immunity.
> 
> ...



Here is a tweet i saw on twitter... that basically sums all of this up.



> People are misinterpreting the significance of Colin Powell's death: The 84-year-old dying from 'complications of Covid' despite being fully vaccinated and having blood cancer doesn't necessarily mean vaccines don't work. It means our Covid death reporting is fraudulent.


----------

